# Changing student status to spouse visa



## captainronline (Oct 28, 2016)

Good day
I'm planning on marrying my South African girlfriend soon. 
Please I wanna know if I can change my study permit to a spouse visa here in South Africa, and how long will it take .

Thank you


----------

